# Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I am planning on writing a letter to the CEO of VWOA regarding the lack of full coverage of the nav maps. Please list here roads or even towns that lack full coverage. I would like to be able to send this list along with my letter to show that clearly the nav CDs are lacking and action on the part of VW is required.
For background info, I have been in extensive contact with NAVTEQ and it is clear that for some reason the maps are not Full Coverage (defined as: Nearly every named street, most addresses, but less field verification on the ground. In other words, we have not been physically there yet to verify what exists in reality). NAVTEQ has even a high level of coverage called Detailed Coverage (defined as: Every named street, plus addresses, turn restictions, and other navigational routing attributes). But they haven't been able to tell me what the coverage level is below Full Coverage that our maps must have.
Please note that you should verify that NAVTEQ has the road data in their database by going to Yahoo Maps and finding the road on their NAVTEQ maps.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

TOWN: 
West Lafayette, Indiana. 
(It has about 3 roads listed)


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

maps.google.com also uses the navtech data. It's easier to use than the yahoo one.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

ROAD:
Sanford, FL
Saint Johns Pkwy Coastline Rd


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

ROADS, PATHS and Trails:
Ocala National Forest
Ocala, Florida


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_TOWN: 
West Lafayette, Indiana. 
(It has about 3 roads listed)









purdue university has been there since 1869. there are 40,000+ students at purdue.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
purdue university has been there since 1869. there are 40,000+ students at purdue.


Can you confirm if anything else is missing in that area. I went there to visit friends and the nav had nearly nothing.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*

the whole state of VT!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Lots of New Hampshire too based on the Touareg gathering in October. Oh wait, you wouldn't know that.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Lots of New Hampshire too based on the Touareg gathering in October. Oh wait, you wouldn't know that.









That's right. She wouldn't know that. She blew us off for some other lame Touareg event.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Road : South Brownell Road, Williston Vermont.
But, much of Vermont is not covered. Many, many roads in upstate NY are not covered (try to drive a route from VT to Cornell University - it's not pretty!). As an aside, Microsoft Mappoint uses Navtech and has all of these roads, right down to my driveway... As does my $99 hand held GPS with a NE card in it.
The way it was described to me was that the map product purchased by VW did not include urban areas. So, we got base maps for urban areas, detail maps for cities. I was also told that it is physically not possible to upgrade to higher quality product.... but did not get details on why that is.


----------



## taygeorge5288 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (jim.bresee)*

Jackson Mississippi has very few roads listed. Lexus has most of them listed including neighborhoods.
Is there a way for them to make DVDs of different ares of the country. That way it would be full of everything you need to know.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (taygeorge5288)*

One dvd does all of the US and Canada with room to spare. Every road, restaurant, atm and more. The same data will read slightly different according to the the level of detail designed the nav was designed for.


----------



## triumpher (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (anothercar)*

Large sections of northern and western Wiscosin, only very few roads for the city of Hudson, WI and its townships (zip code 54016), hardly any information for the telephone are code 715.


----------



## skicrave (Oct 26, 2001)

Much of Central Oregon is missing, including the majority of the Bend area.


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (skicrave)*

Most of the Oregon Coast roads! I would wager the whole darn state!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (mishref)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mishref* »_
Can you confirm if anything else is missing in that area. I went there to visit friends and the nav had nearly nothing.

can't. 
(wisely?) i did not purchase the OEM nav... 


_Modified by ****us at 9:33 PM 2-8-2005_


----------



## Shoop405 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (beechbum)*

Most roads in Martin County, St. Lucie County, Indian River County and Lee County (All in South Florida)


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Berrien County, MI - much detail missing, lots and lots of local streets missing. We spend a lot of time there and NAV is helpful for main roads but falls short when we really want to explore.
Culver, IN - local streets missing


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_... As an aside, Microsoft Mappoint uses Navtech and has all of these roads, right down to my driveway... 


Not that it has a lot of bearing on this thread, but I'm pretty sure Microsoft Mappoint uses several other cartography sources, in addition to NAVTEQ..


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Wow, this is pretty bad. It sounds like they made a deal with NAVTEQ along these lines:
"We don't want all those streets. We want a big discount. So leave out all sparsely populated areas where only a handful of VW buyers live anyway."


----------



## Treg_Tom (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (sciencegeek)*

I keyed in an address for a house in a town of 15,000 people. It ploted the route, as it turns out the house was way out in the country. Why would it plot this house but not other similar addresses that i have tried??















None of the little towns around the Fresno, CA area shows much of any thing.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

http://www.ohiovw.com/files/to...i.pdf
Direct quotes from their own literature..... link is above^^^^^^
Pg.9
The map company is working to provide additional coverage. Roads constantly change and new subdivisions are constantly added. Map data is continually updated to account for these road changes, and map data CD updates are made available on a regular basis.
Pg. 10
*Detailed Area Map - listed under it's features
Correlating the raw data from the sensors to a navigable map database enables meaningful map display of the cars location. Calculation of distances between possible destinations and turns, and rate calculations.
These functions are only as good as the MAP DATABASE on which they rely - ACCURACY, DETAIL and COVERAGE are CRUCIAL to satisfactory performance.
Pg. 13 Does my area have Detailed Coverage ??
It depends on the customers driving area and travel patterns. The customer must be specific about current and future driving areas for you to provide meaningful answers. MOST AREAS OF THE US and PARTS of CANADA have DETAILED COVERAGE, however, some REMOTE AREAS are still in the mapping process. The Navigation system will not be able to provide route guidance in those areas.
Pg. 14 Will map updates be available ??
The current plan is to offer ANNUAL UPDATES 
*1st *in regards to Pg.9
Sadly, "additional coverage" doesn't mean more *detail*, especially not in rural areas( pop. under 25,000 as defined by Navteq) it just means the new streets since the last release Version. Map CD updates have yet to be available.
Pg. 10
"Functions are only as good as the map database" - Proven to be inferior and lacking detail/coverage which make it's performance UN-SATISFACTORY
Pg. 13 Here's the Catch ...
It depends on the customers driving area !!! Most of the US has Detailed Coverage.(anybody been given a % # of what that might be) Not happening if you live in a city/town with fewer than 25,000 people, NAVTEQ's own definition of "RURAL". VWOA fails to mention this in any press or publication on the Nav. system. Sad thing is, Navteq does have many, if not all, of the roads we are mentioning here in their database known to them as 'Detailed Coverage"
Obviously, VW and Navteq have different definitions of 'DETAILED COVERAGE" and what it means to the consumer.
Finally Pg. 14
"The current plan is to have ANNUAL UPDATES"......
We're all still waiting.... HELL might just freezzzzeee over before this actually happens ..... I'm finished with the word symantics and dancing both VWOA & Navteq have done on this issue ....

Spock 
Good luck with your letter. And for those of us who live in that big green/black empty place on our Nav screens, you know who you are, the ones with "no address/street found"... Pray for a Miracle ..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Columbus, GA- poor coverage on several streets.


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

The cities of Auburn, Nebraska City, Fremont and Woodcliff, Nebraska (only show US highways).


----------



## slimjim28 (Apr 21, 2004)

Delmont and Export, Pennsylvania - there are 30 year old housing plans in which none of the roads show up (NAVTEQ has data for them).


----------



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

You have to be kidding? The NAV Maps are very generic compared to other software such as Delorme. Any area in the country (USA) could verify the inadequacy of the CD system provided by NAVTEQ. Yahoo Maps isn't much better.
I would suggest NAVTEQ use Delorme to verify, at least they are some what current.


----------



## ken_treg (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (Rotormec)*

I don't think it is the NAVTEQ data discs. The Region 2 disc is nearly full and on my previous vehicle (BMW) using the same data had MUCH more detail than the RSN2 shows. I think that either Blaupunkt/Bosch or VW have software encoded the system to ingore any streets that are not "high speed" according to NAVTECH's data. NAVTECH has some 14 categories of roads ranging from High-Speed motorway to "country road" for road data (found a break down of the data structure)...and it appears the RSN2 stops at "high speed" roadway. It would explain why we see railroad tracks, parks, and other things and not the dang roads. Maybe we should pressure VW to update the RSN2 software to let us choose the level of detail presented!
BTW...El Paso TX...population over 200,000 has only 4 lane state highways represented!








---ken


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

You go Spock!
I was in Twin Falls, ID last summer. The only roads that show up are the US and State Highways...no local roads/streets whatsoever!
Yahoo shows all of the local roads http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_res...&qty=


_Modified by I8ABUG at 7:02 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (ken_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ken_treg* »_I don't think it is the NAVTEQ data discs. The Region 2 disc is nearly full and on my previous vehicle (BMW) using the same data had MUCH more detail than the RSN2 shows. I think that either Blaupunkt/Bosch or VW have software encoded the system to ingore any streets that are not "high speed" according to NAVTECH's data. NAVTECH has some 14 categories of roads ranging from High-Speed motorway to "country road" for road data (found a break down of the data structure)...and it appears the RSN2 stops at "high speed" roadway. It would explain why we see railroad tracks, parks, and other things and not the dang roads. Maybe we should pressure VW to update the RSN2 software to let us choose the level of detail presented! ---ken

Ken -- I think you've hit the nail on the head. While this list of missing roads is good, and Jim's letter is important and needs to go to Navteq, I agree that the issue lies within the NAV system and not the database. Does the issue belong to Blauplunkt or VW or both? I'd strongly recommend hammering both. And include your dealer in that loop. Maybe even make an offer to the dealer (and/or VWOA) to bring in a local TV station to demonstrate the inadequacies of the NAV system, both in the Treg and the $80,000 Phaeton...


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
... While this list of missing roads is good, and Jim's letter is important and needs to go to Navteq, I agree that the issue lies within the NAV system and not the database. Does the issue belong to Blauplunkt or VW or both? ...

If you read the first post again, spock is sending the letter to the CEO of VWoA. NAVTEQ has the vast majority of these roads in thier database, but VW/VWoA opted to use and distribute only a subset of the available data.


----------



## Egginmydriveway (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (Curjo)*

Only the major highways show up in my area - suburbs of philadelphia. Example cities missing all local roads - Exton PA; West Chester PA; Valley Forge, PA; King of Prussia, PA.
Really frustrating that there is no local coverage. These are well populated suburbs. Good luck with your letter.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_If you read the first post again, spock is sending the letter to the CEO of VWoA. NAVTEQ has the vast majority of these roads in thier database, but VW/VWoA opted to use and distribute only a subset of the available data.

Thanks for the correction. I did read that the first couple of times I opened this thread, from then on, I quickly scroll to the bottom. My error.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Not in the USA, but included in the disc package:
After I drove east out of Vancouver, there was virtually nothing other than the provincial routes listed. *Cities like Saskatoon, Edmonton, Winnipeg have very little data.* The Nav system is relatively useless unless you're just doing a long distance drive on major routes in Canada, or in a major city. I am guessing Toronto and Montreal are covered in the same way Vancouver was, but that's just a guess.


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (SUVW)*

I feel sorry for you guys and gals. Chalk up another instance of VW screwing ther customers over.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Rosendale, NY 12472
Couldn't find a friend's house on a relatively densely populated street and area.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (SUVW)*

wonder if there are any grounds for some kind of class action law suit? That seems to be the only way to get either VW's or Navteq's attention sometimes.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_wonder if there are any grounds for some kind of class action law suit? That seems to be the only way to get either VW's or Navteq's attention sometimes.

Huh?????
I don't think either the sticker or the invoice read: "Navigation system with every single street, avenue, boulevard, lane, etc etc in the USA".
How about a class action suit because the weatherman was wrong last night?


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (SUVW)*

However, as I quotet the sales literature in an earlier post, it says that one would not get lost etc., etc.. This is clearly an issue of false advertising, and thus a case for the FTC.
I know what I am talking about because a make my living as a regulatory (Government Compliance) auditor.
We don't need a sticker on the car to tell us that, they have it in their literature!


----------



## ken_treg (Feb 6, 2005)

*NAVTEech Says....*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
Does the issue belong to Blauplunkt or VW or both? I'd strongly recommend hammering both. And include your dealer in that loop. 


I wrote NAVTECH a little note and here is what they said: 
"We are pleased to inform you that our investigation of your reported Driver Feedback has been completed. Here is the actual resolution from our database tracking system: NAVTEQ provides map data for both navigation systems you indicated, and nearly all navigation systems sold in North America. Some navigation systems do not support all levels of map coverage made available by NAVTEQ. As such, you may wish to direct your feedback to your navigation system manufacturer; The problem is not with map availability, but rather compatibility with your navigation system." http://update.navteq.com/df_vi...4247U
So again...I don't think it is the NAVTEQ Disc...the data is there but our RSN2 navigation system's software is programed to ignore levels of detail below a certain threshold as designated in the database's definition for the road. We need to beat up VW/Blankpunt/Bosch or whoever programs the RSN2 navi component (hmmm..corporate finger pointing time). Wouldn't be nice to have a settings option to select the level of detail presented?







That would make too much sense I guess.
---ken
Colorado Red Treg V8


----------



## laxcheeks (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like most of Indiana is not on there. South Bend has only major roads ie state highways.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (laxcheeks)*

None of us are going to live long enough to see this through.
How about we just send them a competitve discs like DeLorme or Rand McNally?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

--> Googles NEW NAVTEQ Map Server
--> Purdue University, West Lafayette, Indiana


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlotCAR* »_
--> Googles NEW NAVTEQ Map Server
--> Purdue University, West Lafayette, Indiana


WOW, that is really nice.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Fifth Avenue in Manhattan is missing. Or was that Fifth Avenue in Nome, Alaska?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yes, very nice map site! Good find.


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

--> MAP24 - A Java Based Map+Trip Planner Featuring Dynamic Pan and Zoom


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (SlotCAR)*

*
Garmin to supply GPS's for some Chrysler, Dodge, Jeep Models*

Mopar, which provides parts and accessories for Chrysler, Dodge and Jeep vehicles, has chosen Garmin International of Olathe to build Global Positioning System devices for at least six cars, SUVs and trucks.
The deal, announced today [1-28-2005] after the markets closed, is the first major automotive deal for Garmin. The agreement calls for Mopar to distribute a new Garmin GPS device for Chrysler, Dodge and Jeep dealers as a dealer-installed option.
The new Garmin Navus will retail for $869 and will be installed on a vehicle's dashboard. Dealers will begin selling the new devices this spring.
“Garmin is widely recognized as a leader in GPS navigation, so we're exceptionally happy to have them aboard our newest Chrysler, Dodge, and Jeep models,” said Paul Kelly, director of accessory portfolio for Mopar.
Initially, the Navus will be available as a dealer-installed option on the Chrysler 300C, Dodge Magnum, Dodge Charger, Dodge Dakota and Dodge Durango and the Jeep Grand Cherokee.
“We're excited that Garmin is now able to offer a custom-designed navigation system for three of the most respected brands on the road today — Chrysler, Dodge, and Jeep,” said Gary Kelley, Garmin's director of marketing.
The Navus installs in 30 minutes and comes with pre-loaded maps, a touchscreen interface, high-resolution color screen, automatic route calculation, and turn-by-turn voice-prompted directions.
Garmin said the Navus is connected directly into the vehicle's electrical systems, allowing it to interact with the speedometer, lighting and ignition control and giving it “dead reckoning” capabilities if the unit loses the GPS signal because of skyscrapers or mountainous terrain. The GPS features NAVTEQ maps with over 5 million points of interests.
The Navus is a new design for Garmin, designed to “complement the interior of the automobile,” the company said. Its GPS features are similar to those featured in Garmin's newest StreePilot model.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: NAVTEech Says.... (ken_treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ken_treg* »_Wouldn't be nice to have a settings option to select the level of detail presented?







That would make too much sense I guess.
---ken
Colorado Red Treg V8

In fact, that's exactly what happens when you change scale in most NAV systems. The effect is very noticeable between certain "zoom levels" in the DeLorme software (which probably uses NavTeq data).


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Almost all of THE LANDINGS on Skidaway Island, Savannah, GA.
Navtech has it on their online version...


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I may be wrong but it seems NavTeq's latest maps are accessible in Google's AMAZING new:
http://maps.google.com
Uri


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

The Google service is quite nice. They use more than NavTeq though - the copyright notice at the bottom right of thier maps also states TeleAtlas.
I was thinking this may be for non-North American locations, but apparently not. Use the scroll tools at the top left to scroll east toward Europe - it isn't there! Just endless espanses of Ocean. 
This is still a beta however, so maybe they just haven't completed the rest of the world yet...


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

If you want the real world mapping solution.. 
Check out http://www.keyhole.com
Uri


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Breckenridge. Colorado 80424. Streets missing on major subdivisions a number of years old. EXAMPLE Highlands Drive, Shock Hill


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_If you want the real world mapping solution.. 
Check out http://www.keyhole.com
Uri

Thanks. I just spent THREE HOURS buzzing around the USA and Europe.


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (chicago_gal_950)*

Yes lots of SW Michigan is non-existent according to the T-reg
St Joe
Niles
Coloma
South Haven
Etc.
As I also spend a lot of time there


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I am planning on writing a letter to the CEO of VWOA regarding the lack of full coverage of the nav maps.

If you need me to set up a web site where 2REG owners can sign, please let me know.
spock - go, go, go!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The NAV in my opinion is - gently spoken - a joke.
1) What about the black arrow (position indicator) on black background at night???








2) The position indicator lags about 50ft behind, which is some instances causes you to miss a turn. Only the indicator (and only when auto-routing activated) in the center cluster is accurate.








3) Missing streets - not only small streets, but many highways are just not there!!!








4) Also, the auto-routing calculation has some flaws! I can give you an example from Ventura, CA to San Luis Obispo, CA. The NAV will route you through Hwy154, which is only 3mins shorter, then continuing all the way on Fwy/Hwy101. Well, Hwy154 goes over a mountain pass, and has many narrow S turns, in other words, you never get to go the average speed. You end up driving 15mins longer, if you trust the NAV system and if you do not have experience in the local area.
5) The NAV system should allow you to adjust average driving speeds for different road ways and should allow you to adjust resolution levels, in other words, at what resolution it shall display a freeway, a major highway, highways, urban roads, etc. All those are features of my Garmin Mapsource 196.
What a shame that this $850 unit is by *FAR*better than that built-in NAV unit provided by VW. Those Bosch-Blaupunkt guys have been smoking dope for the past 5 years!!!








*MISSING* roads:
San Luis Obispo, CA, Spanish Oaks Drive
San Luis Obispo, CA, Huckleberry Lane
San Luis Obispo, CA, Madrone Lane
San Luis Obispo, CA, Cornus Ct
San Luis Obispo, CA, Sweet Bay Ln
San Luis Obispo, CA, Buckley Road (not shown correct, neither on Yahoo)
San Luis Obispo, CA, Hi Mountain Road
Santa Ynez, CA, Sagunto Street
Santa Ynez, CA, (only a very few streets listed)
Clearly, all people should stop buying cars with the current NAV system, no matter what, CD or DVD based, the software is almost the same and just does not cut it. Get a handheld Garmin unit for less and you can upload the latest maps each year. They work fine and have all the streets on!


_Modified by wkaml at 12:51 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

Brian Head, UT <-- The whole city is missing.


----------



## skipmiller (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Most of the rural roads near Charlottesville,VA are missing, including many that have been around since the 1700's and appear on maps dated in the 1800's. Roads in my area that don't appear in the nav system but are in Navtech's database,
Raes Ford Road
Forestvue Drive


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (skipmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skipmiller* »_Most of the rural roads near Charlottesville,VA are missing, including many that have been around since the 1700's and appear on maps dated in the 1800's. 

Give them a break... you're talking a 100-year window there. Which is it? 1700 or 1800? I can understand your taking them to task for the 300 year-old roads, but don't you think it's a bit much to expect that they'd have all the roads listed that have been around for only 200 short years???? As they say, you get what you pay for. And it this case, it's ONLY $2600.


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_If you want the real world mapping solution.. 
Check out http://www.keyhole.com
Uri

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Sent my letter last week. Yesterday I received a phone message from someone at VW saying that Mr. Witter received my letter and has forwarded it to the product support specialists at VW. 
Anyone else who cares to weigh in can do so by writing to:
Mr. Frank Witter, CEO
Volkswagen of America
3800 Hamlin Rd.
Auburn Hills, MI 48326


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (See5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *See5* »_How about we just send them a competitve discs like DeLorme or Rand McNally?

I've been using DeLorme products for a number of years, and last weekend, Leebo and I discovered that their database of roads is diminishing! Using Topo 5, you can display the most current mapping database and in a split screen, a different database. It turns out that Topo 4 actually has more of the small roads and trails within the Ocala National Forest then Topo 5! Sadly, you can't use the data in the secondary screen to create routes.
I'd guess that we'll see major differences in mapping databases until the govt gets involved (God forbid) and makes the data available to everyone. NOAA has done this for ship navigation and consequently everyone gets identical and complete data.


----------



## Saidman (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

The whole Boston Ma central artery/new tunnels and exit ramps.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

After much conversation with NAVTEQ, the supplier of the North American map data, I have found out that the problem is that Bosch/Blaupunkt has specified only the roads that are NAVTEQ's "Detailed City" specification are compiled on to our CDs. For us to get maps that include the country roads of Vermont, New Hampshire, and so many other places listed in THIS THREAD, one of two things has to happen:
1) NAVTEQ will convert the area in question to the Detailed City specification (This is not currently planned for 2005), and/or
2) The navigation system manufacturer will allow for the compilation of Full Coverage map data into their navigation system (This is the decision of the navigation system manufacturer).
This is direct from NAVTEQ. I would therefore suggest that everyone write in to VWOA and VW at these addresses:
Mr. Frank Witter
CEO
Volkswagen of America
3800 Hamlin Rd.
Auburn Hills, MI 48326
Dr.-Ing. e. h. Bernd Pischetsrieder
VOLKSWAGEN AG
D-38436 Wolfsburg
Gentlemen,
As the owner of a Touareg with the Bosch/Blaupunkt navigation system, I find the road coverage outside of major cities VERY POOR. If the Touareg were a car designed mainly for city use this wouldn't be so bad. However, the Touareg is a vehicle that excels on ALL roads and even offroad. Thus, the nearly $3000 navigation system MUST have the very best coverage maps possible.
It has been learned from NAVTEQ, that Bosch/Blaupunkt has specified that only Navteq's DETAILED CITY coverage maps be compiled onto the Touareg CDs (and DVD) maps. In order for the poor coverage to be resolved, one of two events must occur: 
1) NAVTEQ will convert the area in question to the Detailed City specification (This is not currently planned for 2005), and/or 
2) Bosch/Blaupunkt must allow for the compilation of Full Coverage map data
into their navigation system (This is the decision of Bosch/Blaupunkt).
As the company that specified the Bosch/Blaupunkt system to be fitted in the Touareg, please insist that they allow for the compilation of the Full Coverage map data into their navigation system maps. 
The poor coverage by the navigation system is one of the biggest issues with the Touareg and it CAN be resolved.
Sincerely,


_Modified by spockcat at 9:59 AM 3-5-2005_


----------



## chris92af (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Have they ever responded to this letter? Do you think they can help the 2004 owners?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (chris92af)*

Major freeway entrances missing to I-80 in San Francisco leading to the Bay Bridge. Can't beleive these highly traveled routes are missing??? Old data routes you to freeway entrances that are closed and have been for some time (years).


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Major freeway entrances missing to I-80 in San Francisco leading to the Bay Bridge. Can't beleive these highly traveled routes are missing??? Old data routes you to freeway entrances that are closed and have been for some time (years). 

Believe it.




































Bump. This thread deserves to stay near the top for everyone to see.
I vote that we make it a sticky. 
VW could get this mess fixed *IF* it was a concern for them.
I would gladly pay for new nav discs that were complete.
The "updated" nav discs are still missing a majority of the roads.








Entire sections of SouthWest Virginia do not exist!


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (treg4574)*

All subdivisions of stockton, ca. it has the 2 highways and a couple of main streets but the address input doesn't work at all.


----------



## avoncampe (Sep 23, 2004)

I take it that the new maps from Navteq are not worth the $199? Does anyone in the Boston area have the new CDs? Have the changes from the Big Dig made it onto the latest CDs?
Alfred


----------



## LLB (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (avoncampe)*

* Maxwell Settlement Road in Bancroft.
* Norway Lake Road (cottage country) in or near Calabogie.
These roads have been there for over 20 years.
Sadly, both of these roads are on my Treo 650 with TomTom GPS software. $500 program vs $2500 Nav unit? Ouch.








Also, some parts of the Trans-Canada from Bancroft to Ottawa indicate that my position is in the bush. I'm strongly inclined to disagree, but perhaps I can use it for offroad bragging rights? 120kmh through trees, rocks, swamps and everything else!
And, adding to the insult, a private road that runs around a Walmart stripmall parking lot is listed as well as some paths that meander through cemetaries.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Wow- interesting read.
I acquired a navigation unit for my MkIV Jetta and use Touareg discs for it. I have been less than impressed to say the least. The cities of Biloxi and Gulfport are covered very, very poorly.
I had considered getting the navigation unit in the MkV GLI that I plan to acquire, but I flat out will not pay $1,800 for that piece of garbage. After seeing Honda's navigation systems, I sorely regret paying what I did for the nav unit for my MkIV.


----------



## avoncampe (Sep 23, 2004)

Since nobody responded to my post from a few days ago, let me try again using a different approach:
Anyone interested in buying some update maps for a '04 Touareg? I'm interested in the New England maps, but will gladly sell the other regions for $25 each (including S&H). I recall a similar deal in the past in this forum (wish I had bought the NE disc then).
Alfred


----------



## gregorio2 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

- WALT DISNEY WORLD (WDW) is missing completly (Orlando, Fla) 
- In South Florida, all new roads (from 1998 up to date) are missing ... according to Navi, I drive over the everglades (should I say, navigate?) 
Many thanks !!!! Best of lucks with VWoA


----------



## mfriedman (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

I live in Washington DC, and since 9-11 they have changed the configuration of a number of roads (especially around Pentagon and Ft. Belvoir).
In addition, the nav system does not know how to handle Rt 66, between downtown and the beltway (maybe due to unique HOV rules).


----------



## spaceboy213 (Aug 22, 2005)

There is either a new road or a dimensional hole between Cape Cod and Martha's Vineyard. Went up there on vacation and there is this long black stripe connecting the two bodies. We joked that it was a new bridge....but in reality that is poor quality on their part to show it like that. I kept joking that German technicians, from VW, went around recording these things and that they missed or added a few features....we blamed them everytime.... : )


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spaceboy213)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spaceboy213* »_There is either a new road or a dimensional hole between Cape Cod and Martha's Vineyard. Went up there on vacation and there is this long black stripe connecting the two bodies. We joked that it was a new bridge....but in reality that is poor quality on their part to show it like that. I kept joking that German technicians, from VW, went around recording these things and that they missed or added a few features....we blamed them everytime.... : )

Is it the ferry link?


----------



## joeofthemountain (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Cemetary Roads*

Yes, while visiting my dear, late Mother's grave, every road was listed, a fact that I honestly appreciate; it is very difficult to concentrate as she left us not all that long ago and the feelings are still raw.
Yet at the same time, my parent's home, which was built in the 1920s on a road in existence since Colonial times, is not listed.
For what it's worth, I complained about this in a letter sent to VW GmBH in Wolfsburg, who replied via email that they, Could not diagnose the car from Germany, but will instruct our American subsidiary to do so.
Never heard from them again. That's when I told them if they didn't address my list of grievances, including an upgrade path for the garbage NAV system, I would institutue a Lemon Law suit in 30 days.
They called my bluff. I called Kimmel & Silverstien, attorneys at law, specialists in Lemon Law litigation.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Cemetary Roads (joeofthemountain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeofthemountain* »_Yes, while visiting my dear, late Mother's grave, every road was listed, a fact that I honestly appreciate; it is very difficult to concentrate as she left us not all that long ago and the feelings are still raw.
Yet at the same time, my parent's home, which was built in the 1920s on a road in existence since Colonial times, is not listed.
For what it's worth, I complained about this in a letter sent to VW GmBH in Wolfsburg, who replied via email that they, Could not diagnose the car from Germany, but will instruct our American subsidiary to do so.
Never heard from them again. That's when I told them if they didn't address my list of grievances, including an upgrade path for the garbage NAV system, I would institutue a Lemon Law suit in 30 days.
They called my bluff. I called Kimmel & Silverstien, attorneys at law, specialists in Lemon Law litigation.

Is the nav system the only reason why you are fighting VW on a lemon case? I can't imagine you could win on this basis.


----------



## wjpeace (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Missing roads? How about entire National Parks as well. There is no road in Grand Teton Nation Park and all side roads in Yellowstone National Park are not present. I could add to this list. Oddly, I found the navigation system far more accurate on the East Coast of the US and of limited use in the Western States such as WY, Montanna, S. Dakota etc.


----------



## avoncampe (Sep 23, 2004)

Since nobody responded to my post from a few days ago, let me try again using a different approach:
Anyone interested in buying some update maps for a '04 Touareg? I'm interested in the New England maps, but will gladly sell the other regions for $25 each (including S&H). I recall a similar deal in the past in this forum (wish I had bought the NE disc then).
Alfred


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

You guys think you've got it bad... while my new Nav system is fantastic (with its faults, believe me), I just got wind of this coverage map... nothing like the Touareg.
http://www.zenrin.com/infiniti/DVD7/


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (SUVW)*

That is absolutely crazy.








On that note, I now have the DVD Nav with the latest release, 3b. After spending some time driving around Colorado in some small towns, all of the info is there, including street names and POI's. My CD NAV (first version) stopped displaying a lot of small road data once I left my county.


_Modified by aircooled at 9:01 PM 12-30-2005_


----------



## chris92af (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (aircooled)*

I think VW has already solved the NAV problem with the DVD Nav's with version 3B. I have DVD 3B and so far its been fantastic. Haven't encountered an area or road that wasn't on the map. IMHO it's as great as the Acura system, all but being Voice Activated with a touch screen. I never saw a CD Nav with Version 3 but I bet its alot better and me coming from a CD Version 1 to a DVD Version 3, I would see a huge difference.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (chris92af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris92af* »_I never saw a CD Nav with Version 3 but I bet its alot better

NOT TRUE. CD version of 3b isn't anywhere near as good as the DVD version. It doesn't include all roads. Much is still missing. It doesn't show street names on the map.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

outside Cincinnati....almost no coverage. Cities like Mason (OH), Lebanon (OH) Morrow (OH)
Westchester (OH), Middletown (OH), Hamilton (OH)
Just shows the main highways.
I gave up on the VW Nav. POS long time ago.
I bought a Lawrance Navigation that hooks nicely to the windshield and it is so detailed and it covers rural areas, etc. and it is easily upgradable.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (leebo)*

Hey Leebo! East Orlando here







Have not noticed around Sanford any missing roads, but wanted to say "Hi" to a TReg neighbor.
As far as missing roads, isn't it a NavTech (I think that is the company) issue and not a VW issue? And out of curiosity, do you have the latest maps? 
Personally, I am waiting for the day the Nav system companies make available a small subsription on their site, where you can download data for your system and use a PC to burn new disks as they update their info. But no, that would make too much sense...


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (spockcat)*

Goodyear AZ 85338
W.Sherman ST 16789


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (AE2058)*

Would you believe that the Version 3B CD does not show Denver, CO







A million odd lost souls floating in cyberspace with no home.


----------



## NewTreger (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Letter to VW on missing roads on nav - list your missing roads here (DenverBill)*

Almost all of Zionsville Indiana is missing on 3B.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Pleasantville,NY Crestview Drive destination arrival on wrong side,you have arrived at your destination on the right,but should be on the left,Marty


----------

